# السكن مع اهل الزوج( دعوة للمناقشة)



## sony_33 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فى هذة الايام الصعبة كثير من الشباب لا يقدر ان يمتلك الشقة
 وكثير منهما يقدر ان يتزوج مع اهلة فى شقة واحدة
 وبالاخص مع  والدتة فقط
سؤالى الى كل فتاة
هل توافقى على هذة الزيجة
 فى انتظار ردودكم​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش عارفه يا سوني *
*بس انا من وجه نظري صعب *
*لانه هيحصل مشاكل قدام *
*حتي لو البنت وام الولد كويسين *
*بس دا شي طبيعي انه ميكونوش مرتاحين مع بعض (بالغه العاميه مش هيعمروا)*
*لانه الام بتحس انها خدت منها اغلي حاجه عندها *
*وبتبقي في نوع من الغيره *

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ومتابعه الموضوضوع معاكوا*​


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤالك يا sony_33 هو هل توافق الفتاة على الزواج من شاب والعيش في شقة واحدة مع أهله.
​حصل ووافقت على مثل هذا الزواج لأن زوجي وحيد لوالديه. 
وافقت بكامل ارادتي بدافع المحبة المسيحية ولأثبت للكثيرين ان مثل هذا التعايش ممكن لو أن الزوجة أحبت أهل زوجها تماما كما تحب أهلها.​ 
ومن خبرتي الطويلة التي استمرت 37 سنة اقدم هذه النصائح للمقبل على هكذا زواج:​ 
يقع العبئ الأكبر لنجاح مثل هذا الزواج على الزوج في الدرجة الأولي والثانية والثالثة...
إذ أن على الشاب الذي يجد الفتاة الراضية بالعيش مع أهله أن تتوفر لديه شروط النضج العاطفي وحكمة التمييز والفصل بين محبته لأمه ومحبته لزوجته وإعطاء كل منهما حقها بدون التنقيص من حق الأخرى، وهكذا يصبح العبئ خفيفا جدا على الزوجة إذا كانت هي من تتحلى بالمحبة والنضج والحكمة، أو على الأم إذا كانت هي من تتحلى بهذه الميزات، وتسهل الحياة... والا ستكون النتيجة واحدة من:​ 
(1) شجار دائم بين الزوجة والأم (هذا لو كانت الحماة وحدها تعيش مع الزوجين) ينتهي إما بإنفصال الزوجين أو بإنتقالهما الى منزل مستقل وهما غير قادران على مواجهة إلتزاماته المادية، فتخلق لهما مشاكلا من نوع آخر.
(2) إستمرار الحياة على حساب تضحية الأم أو الزوجة. وبغض النظر عن من هي المضحية، ستكون *كلاهما* غير سعيدتين. لأن إحداهما لن تُقَدِرْ أبدا تضحية الثانية ولن تتوقف عن التذمر والشعور بأنها هي المضحية، بسبب عدم تمتعها بالميزات التي سبق وذكرتها، فتكون الإنعكاسات سلبية على الجميع. وفي حال أن الزوجة هي المضحية سيزيد شعورها مع مرور الزمن بعدم الإنصاف، وينعكس هذا أيضا سلبا على نفسيتها وعلى علاقتها مع زوجها الذي لم ينصفها. ​ 
أرجو أن أوضح مؤكدة أن عيش الزوجين في منزل مستقل لن يغنيهما عن المشاكل الزوجية التي تواجه كل المتزوجين، والتي تحل بالمحبة *والتضحية *من كلا الزوجين. ولكن الفرق أن في العيش المسقل يتخاصم الزوجان ويتصالحان بدون إعاقة من الطرف الثالث. ​ 
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت.​ 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصراحة يا سونى انا مش بحب النظام ده لان بجد بتحصل مشاكل كتيييييييير من كده خصوصا بقى لو مثلا ام الزوج دى حبت تتحكم وتقول ده بيتى والكلام بتاع الحماوات ده هيبقى فى نار فى البيت وولا الزوج هيكون مرتاح فى حياته ولا اى حد فى البيت طبعا مش كل الامهات كده فى امهات بتكون طيبة اوى وبتخللى حياتهم احلى كمان من ان هما يكونوا لوحدهم فى بيت تانى 
ميرسى يا سونى عالموضوع المهم والجميل ده ​*


----------



## sony_33 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخواتى على ارائكم الجميلة فعلا 
 وفى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

احممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
سورى يا جماعة طلع موضوع خاص بحواء
اسيبكم ترغوا براحتكم
وربنا يقدرك عليهم صونى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مودتى​


----------



## sony_33 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لارائكم جميعا وربنا معاكم ويحرسكم​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (27 نوفمبر 2008)

صعب جدا يا سونى لان دائما الحماة بتحس انك اخدتى حتة من قلبها ودايما طابع الغيرة هبقى موجود  وهتحصل مشاكل كتيرة اوى
شكرااا يا سونى على الموضوع المهم دة​


----------



## artamisss (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ده لو شقتين  منفصلين  يعنى ساكنين فى بيت واحد بس فوق بعض
 هاتحصل مشاكل فى الطلعه والنازله 

عامه يا أمه   لكل قاعده شواذ  وكويس ان ربنا قدرك  زى ما قدر راعوث  على المعيشه 
لكن فى ناس كتير  زى  مرات  ابن   نعمى  اللى سابتها ومشيت 


ربنا يدى الكل المحبه الاول وبعدين كل الخلافات تدوب


----------



## sony_33 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لارائكم وفى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## nonaa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

فى اول الزواج يكون هناك مشاكل دا شئ طبيعى
لكن بمرور الرقت الوضع بيستقر.... دا فى حاله انهم بيعيشوا فى نفس العمارة مش  فى نفس الشقه
ونعمه ربنا مع الجميع وتبعد عن كل الاسر مكايد الشيطان 
امين​


----------



## أَمَة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

artamisss قال:


> ده لو شقتين منفصلين يعنى ساكنين فى بيت واحد بس فوق بعض
> هاتحصل مشاكل فى الطلعه والنازله



كلام سليم.




> عامه يا أمه لكل قاعده شواذ وكويس ان *ربنا قدرك زى ما قدر راعوث على المعيشه*



حياتي لم تكن شواذ للقاعدة بل كانت نكرانا مطلقا لذاتي. زوجي لم يكن لديه النضج الذي تكلمت عنه في مشاركتي السابق. أمه (رحمها الله) لم تقدر تضحياتي *اليومية* على المستوى العائلي والإجتماعي والمادي أيضا. بل كانت متذمرة 24 ساعة لغاية الثلاث سنوات قبل وفاتها.
صدقت أخي artamisss بقول أن* الرب قدرني ظي ما قدر راعوث على المعيشة*. لأن بالصلاة والدموع أمام الرب الذي لم يخذلني أبدا قدرت على المحال. وبكل صدق أقول أن تضحياتي أثمرت ثمارا لا تثمن في تقديس حياة الكثيرين من المعنيين ومنهم أنا.




> ربنا يدى الكل المحبه الاول وبعدين كل الخلافات تدوب


آميــــــــــــــــن. محبة المسيح لنا على الصليب داست على الموت وكسرت شوكته وفتحت لنا باب الفردوس.


----------



## أَمَة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> فى اول الزواج يكون هناك مشاكل دا شئ طبيعى​
> لكن بمرور الرقت الوضع بيستقر.... دا فى حاله انهم بيعيشوا فى نفس العمارة مش فى نفس الشقه
> ونعمه ربنا مع الجميع وتبعد عن كل الاسر مكايد الشيطان
> 
> امين​


 
يؤسفني أن أقول لك يا نونا أن عامل الوقت لوحده لا يساعد على استقرار الوضع
 يجب أن يصاحبه عامل التضحية والنمو في المحبة والنضج العاطفي  
الى جانب النية الحسنة من الطرفين للعمل على إنجاح الحياة المشتركة 
طالبين متضرعين الى الرب أن يبارك ويساعد.   ​


----------



## sony_33 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخواتى على مروركم وبصراحة اراء مفيدة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرت فعلا فى الموضوع ده ان البنت تعيش مع حماتها بص لو البنت اتحملت و وافقت الحما ممكن فى الاول تتعامل معاها حلو ولكن هيبقا فى مشاكل كتيييييييييييييييييييييير
بس لكل قاعده شواذ فى حموات  طيبين ومابيحصلش  منهم اى مشاكل
ميرسى لطرحك الموضوع ده مهم فعلا​


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

على حسب ممكن اوافق وممكن لاا لو هى طيبة وكويسة اوافق لكن سورى يعنى سوسة ومن الحموات الفاتنات لا معطلهاش وهى هتبقى كفائة تعكنن عليا لو فى بلد تانى حتى  انا ممكن يجلى الضغط بصراحة فى شوية ستات كبار عاوزين الحرق واحدة شفتها فى الدير جاية متاخر وواحدة يعينى دهرها وجعها مسنودة على عمود ودى مع نفسها كدا جاية تزعق فيها الهانم عاوز تقف وتتسند على العمود دا يبااى دى تتحرق كان منايا اقولها معندكيش دم حرباية 
يووف ممكن اوافق وممكن لااء على حسب الشخصيات اللى هشوفها الموقف نفسه ممكن يحكم يعنى لو كان واد جدع كدا وفارس الاحلام وهى طيبة اوافق


----------



## rana1981 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ممكن اوافق اذا لاقيتها طيبة وحبابة ماعندي مشكلة بالموضوع​*


----------



## sony_33 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل كلام الفتيات ولاكن
 عرفتو منين انها كويسة ولا لا قبل الزواج
 وبعدين لية الموضوع تحول الى السكن مع الحما بالذات
 ما فى مشاكل كتير بتحصل بعيد عن الحما
 وهى مثلا عدم الحرية فى السكن مثلا
 شكرا لمشاركتكم​


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *ممكن اوافق اذا لاقيتها طيبة وحبابة ماعندي مشكلة بالموضوع​*


 

طيبة وحبابة فبل الزواج
وبعده كل شيء بتغير​


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> جميل كلام الفتيات ولاكن
> 
> عرفتو منين انها كويسة ولا لا قبل الزواج
> وبعدين لية الموضوع تحول الى السكن مع الحما بالذات​




انت يا سوني عاوزهم يعشيوا مع كل العيلة؟
دا ميبقاش زواج!!!!!!!!!




> ما فى مشاكل كتير بتحصل بعيد عن الحما
> وهى مثلا عدم الحرية فى السكن مثلا
> 
> شكرا لمشاركتكم


 
لو توجدت الشروط اللازمة اللي ذكرتها في أول رد لي على موضوعك (ومش حتتوجد إلا نادرا)
يبقى موضوع الحرية غير وارد
لأنه ساعتها كل واحد راح يتمتع بمساحة من الإسقلالية والخصوصية بدون تضارب.

​


----------



## sara23 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

معتقدش انى هوافق ايا كانت الظروف
دايما بتبقى فى مشاكل وتدخلات ممكن اتفداها لو ما سكنتش معاها
بعد كده انا شوفت ناس من قريب وحصلت مشاكل ملهاش حد بس بصراحه كانت كل المشاكل بسبب الزوجه مش الحمى , كانوا بيتعاملو على ان دول اعدائهم وكمان كان اهلهم بيوصوهم على حمواتهم رغم ان همه كانو ستات طيبين وكان بيبقى نظام قرف
ميرسييييييييى كتييييييييييير سونى على الموضوع الحيوى والمتميز
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

صحيح يا سارة فى زوجات بتبقى دخلة على بيت الزوجية ومستحلفة لحماتك قبل ميحصل اى 
حاجة اصلا وتتربص لها 
وكانها اخدت ابنها جباية منها على هذة الاسرة
 ويا ويل الى حيكلمها​


----------



## hmmm (8 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بصراحة  افضل  العيش  بعيدا عن الاهل  
                      سواء  اهلى  او  اهل  زوجى


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> فى هذة الايام الصعبة كثير من الشباب لا يقدر ان يمتلك الشقة
> وكثير منهما يقدر ان يتزوج مع اهلة فى شقة واحدة
> وبالاخص مع  والدتة فقط
> سؤالى الى كل فتاة
> ...




موضوع رائع للمناقشهمن رأيى

مثلما الزواج حظوظ ’’ لأن الزوجه الصالحه من عند الرب

وكذا الاقامه مع اسره الزوج حظوظ .. ممكن يرحبوا بيها وتبقى سعيده او العكس


العكس بيكون شنيع ويؤدى لمشكل قد تصل للانفصال ,, خصوصا كلا من الزوجه وأم الزوج
يريدان ان يكونا سيده المنزل

لذا من الارجح الاستقلال فى الحياه الزوجيهصلى لأجلى​


----------



## sony_33 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا صديقى على رايك
 ووحشتا من زمان​


----------



## max mike (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عن نفسى الصراحة كشاب موافق على الموضوع ده لان اليومين دول دايما المشاكل بسبب الموضوع ده


----------



## sony_33 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم وعلى ارائكم الجميلة​


----------

